# I am about to make a order.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am about to order 3 Dozen Duke 1.5 double coil traps and a Dozen Duke DP traps. I guess that will get me started off. We have Feb to go thin the season will be out here in Wv. It will give me a little time to make some sets and have some fun with it I guess. I am looking at only coin for now teal I learn how to go after other animals next season after I learn more.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Good Luck. keep us posted.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Skinner712


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck and have fun !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck all so.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good luck skinner712 keep us posted how you do.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

What animals are you targeting?


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Coyotejoe I am only goin for raccoon right know. The season ends Feb 29 so I am gettin a late start on it.But I can't wait to start learning and have fun doing it. I plan on learning more by next season and try foxes and cats.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds good Skinner! raccoons can be a blast and it looks to me like you ordered all the right traps for the job! Let us know how it goes. The big boys should be coming out soon for breeding so hopefully you get a couple big old boars in your traps......good luck man!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one for the help. I'll post pics if I get any.


----------

